# Review on Ovation Blizzard Winter Rider Boots



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I think you should consider getting larger stirrups as a finger width really isn't adequate room. Thanks for the heads-up and excellent review on the Ovations. I'll have to check them out.


----------



## Kailex (Oct 31, 2014)

I actually was looking at these boots this morning because I am in need of mucking boots that will double as riding boots. They were a great price, but, reviews and personal references said they didn't hold up, started cracking, were bulky, and ran a size large. Personally I wouldn't recommend these boots. Although, the Dublin river boots are absolutely amazing and if you don't mind spending the extra money these would be an awesome choice.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

By living where winters get very cold, I learned that rubber is warmer than the plastics. The original Sorels had a rubber foot part with a felt liner. My feet were warmer if I didn't wear socks. Any Canadian who spent a fair amount of time outdoors owned a pair of Sorels. Sorels underwent a change of ownership and possibly are now made in China but the originals were made in Canada. I can't say if the new Sorels use the same materials. But do go with rubber.


----------

